# RVI?



## jerekb (Apr 14, 2009)

What exactly does an RVI (Remote Video Interface) do and what kind of things is it used for?


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 14, 2009)

An RVI is an ETC Net3 device that does just what it sounds like, give you remote video. It allows you to view up to two displays worth of information from the main console. RVIs can be equipped with keyboards and touch screens so that a user may control functions of the console from a remote location. Often RVIs are used to provide tech table displays for an LD or a cuelist display for a stage manager. Some venues put RVIs in various places around the theatre to allow easy access to control of lighting.


----------



## Sean (Apr 14, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> An RVI is an ETC Net3 device that does just what it sounds like, give you remote video. It allows you to view up to two displays worth of information from the main console. RVIs can be equipped with keyboards and touch screens so that a user may control functions of the console from a remote location. Often RVIs are used to provide tech table displays for an LD or a cuelist display for a stage manager. Some venues put RVIs in various places around the theatre to allow easy access to control of lighting.



A small clarification. An RVI is also an older ETC Net1 device that provided console displays (and I believe an RFU plug-in station) only. Used for the Express line of consoles, and Obsession, etc.

--Sean


----------



## NickJones (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, they are seldom used anymore. They were a good idea, but there are now cheaper options to do the same thing. And really there are no big reasons to want one.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 14, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Yeah, they are seldom used anymore. They were a good idea, but there are now cheaper options to do the same thing. And really there are no big reasons to want one.


Sorry, wrong on many counts.

Here's a recently-built RVI station:


from A sweet RVI setup - Electronic Theatre Controls.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sean said:


> A small clarification. And RVI is also an older ETC Net1 device that provided console displays (and I belive an RFU plug-in station) only. Used for the Express line of consoles, and Obsession, etc.
> 
> --Sean



Actually I don't think that the Net1/Net2 devices were called RVIs. They were similar in operation, but if I recall correctly they had a different moniker. Just like how ETC's RRFUs and wRFUs became RFRs. For some reson, Remote Video Node, or Just ETC Net Node, sticks in my head, dunno if that is true.


NickJones said:


> Yeah, they are seldom used anymore. They were a good idea, but there are now cheaper options to do the same thing. And really there are no big reasons to want one.



If you mean that the older ones are seldom used anymore, that may be more true as people are getting rid of the oder systems, but people use RVIs all the time. RVIs interface with the network in a much different manner than other devices, like a laptop. Plus, an RVI will be cheaper than a laptop. There are many situations where having RVIs is very useful, and they can be an integral part of any deployment. The specification for my systems upgrade that is coming up includes multiple RVIs for both permanent locations and portable use.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 14, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, wrong on many counts.
> 
> Here's a recently-built RVI station:
> 
> from A sweet RVI setup - Electronic Theatre Controls.



As soon as I saw that photo I knew who built that. If only I could get him to join CB. There are a couple of those in use down the street from me, and many other similar permanent RVI installs in the same venue.


----------



## waynehoskins (Apr 14, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Just like how ETC's RRFUs and wRFUs became RFRs.



Man, I'm getting old. They renamed the Arfoo? What's the world coming to?

An RVI (or remote video whatchadealie by any other name) is wonderful. It lets you look at your console screens from anywhere else on the (Etcnet) network through magic. Old names included "video node" and the like. I've never been lucky enough to have those on any shows I've done, but many times I've really wanted them. Track sheets get close, but nothing beats being able to look at the numbers live. Except maybe being able to type in numbers live too.


----------



## sclausenETC (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll also point out a purely boring reason to purchase an RVI rather than use your own laptop/PC - it's covered by the ETC warranty and is not likely to be stolen or used for any other purpose, like a laptop might. 

And yes, the ETCNet (Net1) and ETCNet2 devices were called the Remote Video Node and Video Node respectively. At least I think they were...

Back to your regularly scheduled programming....

Sarah

Sarah Clausen
Controls Product Manager
ETC, Inc.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Apr 14, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Actually I don't think that the Net1/Net2 devices were called RVIs. They were similar in operation, but if I recall correctly they had a different moniker. Just like how ETC's RRFUs and wRFUs became RFRs. For some reson, Remote Video Node, or Just ETC Net Node, sticks in my head, dunno if that is true.



Actually they are called RVI's. I have one. I'm in a Net1 house with an Express and set it up with my RFU for Tech to do quick modifications of cues. We break it out at least twice a year on our big shows.


----------



## farmerjo1111 (Apr 14, 2009)

An RVI allows the viewing of the console screens in a different location than the console. It is typically used for a designer position where the console is else where so the designer can see what the board op is doing and to see what they see. Some RVI's also allow you to do some simple control functions that you can also do from the console. I hope that helps.

Dustin Strobush


----------



## starksk (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, so I have to admit this got my geek factor going. (This may be better suited for the Theatre History section of the site, but since the discussion is here…) After a little digging through what things were called, here is a brief list of remote devices, acronyms and all, made to interface with consoles by ETC.

Handheld Remote Focus Unit – For the Concept Console (also available was the Designer’s Remote)

Designer’s Worksheet – A user-definable touch pad available for the Expression Family of consoles

Infra Red Remote Focus Unit (the original IRFU) – An infrared remote compatible with the Microvision FX, Concept, Insight, Impression, and Expression consoles.

Remote Focus Unit (RFU, RFU2) – “…a wired remote control unit that you can use to set channel levels, check dimmers, or run cues from virtually any location in your theatre…”; later added more functionality for macros and button layout more similar to the console.

Remote Interface Unit (RI or RIU) – A Net1 device allowing the connection of a Designer’s Worksheet, RFU, and a keyboard to the lighting network

Remote Video Interface (RVI) – A network device allowing the connection of a keyboard, Designer’s Worksheet, RFU, Obsession Remote Display Control, and Dual VGI Monitors. The Net1 device has both a UTP and a ThinNet connection

Obsession Designer’s Remote Console (DRC) – A full programming and playback keyboard for Obsession Consoles that is run on the ETCNet network. It supports connection of an alphanumeric keyboard, printer, and two VGA monitors.

Obsession Remote Focus Unit (RFU) – Same as RFU above but with Obsession syntax

Obsession TouchPad – A touch screen version of the Obsession RFU that also allows the selection of display modes of any monitor connected to the RIU/RVI to which the unit is attached. Also allows for the selection of certain softkeys.

Net2 DMX Node – Only mentioned because it has the option for a RFU port
Net2 Video Node – A Net2 Version of the RVI with ports available for a keyboard, RFU, and 2 VGA monitors.

Emphasis Wireless Remote Focus Unit (WRFU) – A RFU program that runs on a Pocket PC utilizing wireless networking and Net2 protocols to communicate with an Emphasis server.

Obsession Wireless Remote Focus Unit (WRFU) – A RFU program that runs on a Pocket PC utilizing wireless networking and Net2 protocols to communicate with an Obsession server.

Radio Remote Focus Unit (RRFU) – A wireless handheld remote for Express and Expression Family consoles. This model uses the RFU port in the system to connect to the console.

Congo Radio Remote Focus Unit (CRRFU) – Very similar to the RRFU, the wireless handheld remote is designed for the Congo syntax. There are two versions of this remote: a version that uses the RFU XLR port on the Congo Console that was later replaced by the USB version that connects to an available USB port on either the Congo or Congo Jr. Consoles.

Net3 Remote Video Interface (Net3 RVI) – Features: Local control or synchronization with Eos, Ion, Element, Congo and Congo Jr. Consoles; Access to all programming functions on most consoles (Element excluded); 20 User programmable front panel buttons Interfaces: Ethernet port, Video Output with splitter supports 2 - DVI/SVGA external displays with optional touch screen control, USB (4 ports)

Net3 Radio Focus Remote (Net3 RFR or RFR) – Wireless remote compatible with Eos Family (Eos/Ion/Element) and Congo Family (Congo/Congo Jr.) Consoles; connected via USB or Ethernet with PoE to the lighting network; rechargeable NiMH batteries (charged via USB Cable); provides commonly used commands as well as soft keys for additional commands and two encoders for additional moving light support.

iRFR – A program for iPod Touch and iPhone that allows for the remote control of a Net3 compatible ETC console (Eos Family and Congo Family). The program will feature a virtual version of an RFR interface, virtual encoder pages to select parameters, and a live color picker. The app will be available in the iTunes App store with all of the proceeds going to your choice of industry charity (Light Relief (UK) or Behind the Scenes (US)). More information is available at ETC Connect.

Before I get called on it, yes I did intentionally leave out Remote Processor Units for the various consoles. 
Hope that helps sort out some of the confusion (not add to it). 
~Kirk


----------



## NickJones (Apr 15, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, wrong on many counts.
> 
> Here's a recently-built RVI station:
> 
> from A sweet RVI setup - Electronic Theatre Controls.



Looking at that, it has an Eos Remote Processor Unit, so it's more of a full on remote console than a Remote Video Interface. Still very nifty, but still don't get why? Talking about a RVI here, great for the crew on stage to see what's going on but this amount of control seems a little overkilly (if that's a word ) 

And just to put it outhere, in the background of that pic, is what looks like a US Airforce buggy thing, it says USAF and has a US flag on it? Where is this place :neutral:?


----------



## jmabray (Apr 15, 2009)

The RVI and RPU are built in the same box. I am pretty sure that's an RVI. (at least if you read the original thread where it was posted, the author says that's what it is.)

A sweet RVI setup - Electronic Theatre Controls

And despite what the cart says, I don't believe it to be a Gov't installation at all. 

Hint: Where does IceWolf live again....


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 15, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Looking at that, it has an Eos Remote Processor Unit, so it's more of a full on remote console than a Remote Video Interface. Still very nifty, but still don't get why? Talking about a RVI here, great for the crew on stage to see what's going on but this amount of control seems a little overkilly (if that's a word )
> 
> And just to put it outhere, in the background of that pic, is what looks like a US Airforce buggy thing, it says USAF and has a US flag on it? Where is this place :neutral:?



Definitely an RVI. I actually have seen some of those stations in person. It is a great setup, and very useful for that particular system and for all systems in general.


jmabray said:


> And despite what the cart says, I don't believe it to be a Gov't installation at all.



Definitely not a government location (this place has better security  ). The size of the facility requires having truks like that around, and I am pretty sure they are overstock/surplus.


----------



## jmcgregor (Apr 24, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Definitely an RVI. I actually have seen some of those stations in person. It is a great setup, and very useful for that particular system and for all systems in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I never thought that picture would spark such interesting speculation...
I took the picture backstage at the LDS conference center in salt lake city utah. 
They have 18 RVI's scattered around their facility some permanently mounted in the mile of catwalks, some portable like the one in the picture... 
They connect via Net3 to several Eos consoles and RPU's controlling 80 SR48+ racks spread across a 21,000 seat hall and a 1000 seat theatre.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gretsch (Apr 24, 2009)

The Conference Center is a little bit nuts with how much stuff they have....Jay C. over there gave me and my dad a tour once...if only I had that kind of money...

T


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 24, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Definitely not a government location (this place has better security  ). The size of the facility requires having truks like that around, and I am pretty sure they are overstock/surplus.



 Not a government location OR not a location the government admits exists. 


jmcgregor said:


> Wow... I never thought that picture would spark such interesting speculation...
> I took the picture backstage at the LDS conference center in salt lake city utah.



 Nice cover story, but I've got it figured out now. You and Alex both work a little South West of where you claim to work. Yeah there is a lake in the name but it's not Salt Lake, it's Groom Lake! 

Now I'm going to change my name, scramble my ISP, hide my children, and put on my aluminum foil hat.


----------



## avkid (Apr 24, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> The size of the facility requires having trucks like that around, and I am pretty sure they are overstock/surplus.


 Looks like mid 90's Cushman to me.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 25, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Definitely not a government location


That's what they want us to think......
I'm with Gaffataper! Icewolf is an anagram of "I Cow Elf" he isn't human! 
Nick
(Could this be the place where they intend to fake another moon landing)


----------



## skienblack (Nov 18, 2010)

jmcgregor said:


> Wow... I never thought that picture would spark such interesting speculation...
> I took the picture backstage at the LDS conference center in salt lake city utah.
> They have 18 RVI's scattered around their facility some permanently mounted in the mile of catwalks, some portable like the one in the picture...
> They connect via Net3 to several Eos consoles and RPU's controlling 80 SR48+ racks spread across a 21,000 seat hall and a 1000 seat theatre.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
The pure amount of equipment and controls they must have..........................................

 (Thats my jaw dropping) Thats insane!


----------



## jhdesynz (Nov 19, 2010)

Nick, Gafftaper, please. Icewolf is his call sign. not an anagram.


----------

